# VAG-COM for BMW's, BMW-COM?



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

I've been pondering the idea of getting a BMW, but I would like to know if there is anything out there as good as vag-com for BMW's? I love being able to play with coding on my VW's, but I would miss being able to do it if I get a BMW, so if you can point me in the right direction as far as software with the same features, I'd appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

BMW works in very different way then VW. And there is not anything like VCDS for that price what can work good on BMW. 
Also BMW don't have any options for coding changes or anything to play around like VW .
If you want good scanner for BMW be ready to spend few thousands of dollars.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

Oh, well poop. I wish there was something like it.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't have any personal experience with BMW vehicles or this company, but see if this is what you are looking for:

http://www.bavariantechnic.com


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I don't have any personal experience with BMW vehicles or this company, but see if this is what you are looking for:
> 
> http://www.bavariantechnic.com


I appreciate the link. I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

This is one aftermarket tool works at same level for BMW , like VCDS for VW:
http://www.autologic-diagnostics.com/pages/homeproducts

But if you ready to pay $10000, then no problem.

Also you can go chipper with Euro packet in Launch X431:
http://usa.x431.com/website/index.do

It is about $2300


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

the launch is a decent tool from what I have heard, but I have been unsuccessful to get any of my tool sales guys to get a demo for me. I wont spend $2000 for another scantool that I have no clue what it actually does (I bought an otc genisys and its ..ok..)

Another scantool is the Bosch kts 240 ($3000)
the Peake fcx3 (code reader)
or the BMW gt1 factory scantool ($900 chineese made ones or $3000 oem)


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

There is a program called Carsoft. It is around 100 to 150 I think. You hook it up directly from a laptop to the car, and it serves as the scanner and you can clear the maintainance lights.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Slimjimmn said:


> the launch is a decent tool from what I have heard, but I have been unsuccessful to get any of my tool sales guys to get a demo for me. I wont spend $2000 for another scantool that I have no clue what it actually does (I bought an otc genisys and its ..ok..)
> 
> Another scantool is the Bosch kts 240 ($3000)
> the Peake fcx3 (code reader)
> or the BMW gt1 factory scantool ($900 chineese made ones or $3000 oem)


I can assure you if you happy with otc genisys ,you will be 10 times more happy with Launch X431.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

If you want a VAG-COM equivalent for a BMW only, look around for a GT-1/Progman. The GT-1 is BMW's factory diagnostic scan tool and Progman is their programming/coding program. I think you can find them on Ebay and the like for around $1500, at least that used to be the case. BMW has since changed all their factory diagnostic/programming/coding systems starting with the F01 7-series, so I have no idea what's out there on Ebay now. Depending on what year/model BMW you get, there are some coding functions that can be done with the scan tool. BMW calls them Car Key Memory (CKM) settings. On newer ones, most of these functions can be programmed with no tools through the I-Drive system anyway.

The Launch X431 is a great tool for European cars. I have a friend who's a tool guy, and he demo'd it for me. When connected to a VW, it's almost exactly like VAG-COM, and from what I can tell can do everything that the VAG-COM can do, but the interface isn't as easy to use as Ross-Tech's. However, when connected to an American car the Launch is horrible. It offered very few functions for GM, and when connected to a Dodge (I tried 2 Chrysler products), it just froze up and did absolutely nothing. I didn't get a chance to try it on a Ford or Japanese car. This tool does offer coverage for makes no one else covers though, like Volvo, Saab, Land Rover. Also, it probably doesn't make financial sense for a DIY-er to spend that kind of money on a scan tool.

As far as shop-level scan tools, I've found that the OTC Genisys is just a complete pile of crap. It's slow and doesn't always do what you want it to do. For a complete-coverage tool, Snap-On is impossible to beat, the MODIS is far and away the best scan tool I've ever used (I haven't tried their new Verus yet). It offers full functionality for all American and Japanese makes, and it is also capable of doing all VAG-COM functions on a VW/Audi. BMW and Mercedes coverage isn't great though, and they offer absolutely no coverage for any other Euro makes. If you've already got a Genisys, the Launch X431 would be the perfect compliment to it.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Not sure how you come to that conclusion, but neither Launch X431 nor MODIS have the same capability on VWs and Audis as VCDS (formerly known as VAG-COM).  Time for a reality check I guess...


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

the modis, x431, and genisys have oem level for vw/audi for everything accept coding modules. The vcds is excellent for OEM usage and, unfortunately, vw is the ONLY manufacturer on the market that supplies OEM scantool coverage to the aftermarket. All other don't. 

ANd yes the genisys is my expensive paperweight in my tool box accept when working on chrysler or GM products.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Slimjimmn said:


> the modis, x431, and genisys have oem level for vw/audi for everything accept coding modules. The vcds is excellent for OEM usage and, unfortunately, vw is the ONLY manufacturer on the market that supplies OEM scantool coverage to the aftermarket. All other don't.
> 
> ANd yes the genisys is my expensive paperweight in my tool box accept when working on chrysler or GM products.


 With x431 you can code module ,but is in different way then VCDS. You have to know coding to do that. With VCDS there is long coding helper for newer cars and for older cars there is pop screen that can help you with coding.
But I still can say VCDS is the best tool for VW-Audi can and there is no doubt about it.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Slimjimmn said:


> vw is the ONLY manufacturer on the market that supplies OEM scantool coverage to the aftermarket. All other don't.


Huh? VW doesn't supply particularly more or less to the aftermarket than any other manufacturer. All OEMs which sell cars in the USA are required by EPA regulations to make their OEM/Dealer scan tools available to anyone who wants one. So if you want an OEM/Dealer tool for an particular brand of car, you can buy one. However, what the EPA doesn't do is regulate the price that OEMs charge for tools, and some of them are rather expensive. They also tend to be replaced with new tools on a pretty regular basis, and then you get to buy them all over again.

-Uwe-


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I do admit the vcds is nice for coding if you aren't familiar with the coding or long coding, or pretty much anything scantool wise lol


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Theresias said:


> Not sure how you come to that conclusion, but neither Launch X431 nor MODIS have the same capability on VWs and Audis as VCDS (formerly known as VAG-COM).  Time for a reality check I guess...


The Launch X431 does, but as Jetta 97 said and I previously said, it's not nearly as user-friendly as the VAG-COM. MODIS can do all the diagnostic and bi-directional functions, but come to think of it I don't know if it can code modules, I never tried. Snap-On claims it's a factory VAG translated to work with the MODIS's Y/N/Scroll button configuration.

For working on VW/Audi, nothing can beat the VAG-COM. That's the only scanner I ever use on one anymore because, while others have the same or similar capability, none are nearly as easy and simple as Ross-Tech's version, and Ross-Tech's coding helper just can't be beat.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

Uwe said:


> Huh? VW doesn't supply particularly more or less to the aftermarket than any other manufacturer. All OEMs which sell cars in the USA are required by EPA regulations to make their OEM/Dealer scan tools available to anyone who wants one. So if you want an OEM/Dealer tool for an particular brand of car, you can buy one. However, what the EPA doesn't do is regulate the price that OEMs charge for tools, and some of them are rather expensive. They also tend to be replaced with new tools on a pretty regular basis, and then you get to buy them all over again.
> 
> -Uwe-


 Uwe are you going to do scan tool software for Mini Coopers ever?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Nope.

-Uwe-


----------

